# Have a WOW with your viv decor



## Reptile Freestyle (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

We are new to this site and would love to generate interest in our new products. Reptile Freestyle are pre launch at the moment with a website currently coming together. 

We specialise in high quality hand sculpted inserts for any size vivarium. Now we know this is something that many of you do for yourself, which is great. But I would encourage you to check us out if you cant quite get the look you want, or if you think your creative and artistic skills fall short. If you are just generally struggling to source the safest materials or don't have the time to put into a new project. If you need to ask questions, then ask away on here.

Come join us on facebook to follow us pre launch

Reptile Freestyle


----------



## Reptile Freestyle (Jan 19, 2014)

*Multi Level Set Up*










Come join us on facebook at Reptile Freestyle to find out more.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Looks nice but I think releasing information on typical pricing would generate more interest : victory:


----------



## Reptile Freestyle (Jan 19, 2014)

Jb1432 said:


> Looks nice but I think releasing information on typical pricing would generate more interest : victory:


Thank you, good advice. We have a very competitive pricing system, however the products we sell are hard to compare with others on the market. 

The ethos behind Reptile Freestyle is to step away from the conventional set ups. ie the background, the substrate and hides sitting on top. We are working hard to expand the options on the way a vivarium can be displayed. Reptile Freestyle's designs maximise the area and provide a realistic and engaging world for your reptile. As well as a fantastic decorative piece for any owner to be proud of. 

So the big question... How much? Our freestyle service allows our customers to be free with their options, including the budget. Every piece is bespoke and every piece is priced before sculpting begins. The full price is provided by our estimation on hours to complete, materials are FREE, and if we exceed our hours there is of course no extra charge. 

Alternatively you can join us on Facebook and watch as our stock grows. This stock will then go on sale on our website when we officially launch. These prices are incredibly competitive and right now are ranging from £15-£85. 

Thank you for reading 

Reptile Freestyle


----------



## Reptile Freestyle (Jan 19, 2014)

*Corner tree trunk in our 'Jungle Style'*

This is a multi level hide with four separate inserts. Each one is magnetically connected to the next and can be separated for access and easy cleaning. It is light, durable and water resistant. 

There is opportunity to place a heat mat under the item to provide a warm hide with connecting ledge inside the trunk, Plus there is a separate hide with top access which provides a cool space. 

For more pictures view Reptile Freestyle's Jungle Style album and come join us on Facebook to follow us pre launch. This item will soon be up for sale!

Thank you to Swell Reptiles for providing us with their own brand artificial plants for decoration


----------



## herpivore (Jun 11, 2013)

Love the look of the 1st pic, cant wait for your website as I dont do Facebook


----------



## Reptile Freestyle (Jan 19, 2014)

*Thank you*



herpivore said:


> Love the look of the 1st pic, cant wait for your website as I dont do Facebook


 :2thumb: Thanks for the support. I am working hard on the website and lots more products which I hope will all be popular.


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

Like the look of the 2nd pic could use that how much would that be ?
when are you planning for the web site to be up and running


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

interesting


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

Both pictures look awesome, and I honestly think I've not seen anything quite like them on here before

I second the tree price enquiry :lol2:


----------



## Reptile Freestyle (Jan 19, 2014)

Nicquita said:


> Both pictures look awesome, and I honestly think I've not seen anything quite like them on here before
> 
> I second the tree price enquiry :lol2:


:2thumb: Thank you, I really try and make all my designs very different from anything on the market. 

As for the price, I did send a private message to the first. His response was great but I am not 100% comfortable on releasing the definite price yet. It takes me a number of hours on each design but I am forever getting faster and my tools and equipment is growing to help me.

I'm not out to rip anyone off, so the products will drop in price depending on the speed I can make them. For the freestanding hides, basking platforms etc the price will NOT exceed the £100 mark. For the freestyle service where I make bespoke inserts to fully fit your viv, then the price will be discussed and agreed prior to sculpting.

The materials I use are top quality (not your average white polystyrene) It makes the finished piece as strong as wood, but is much lighter. The paint effect is something I take great pride in, and will never just paint my pieces with one block colour. In person the products look amazing in a viv (My geckos are so outgoing and inquisitive its great to watch them explore)

Its great to see the interest and I hope to be launching within a month. Reptile Freestyle is something different, Ill post more of my products soon!

:2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish you good luck, I had limited success with a similar adventure however I think it would have been a different story if I didn't live in rural Wales! I like the tree, looks very professional, be nice to see it in action more. I'll be honest I'm not yet sold with the first picture, it looks very similar to many others I've seen. Regardless, I hope the business goes well! : victory:


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi, I think the look of the pieces in the pictures is good. I would have some concerns though about the difference between the techniques used by people making their own decoration where they can address problems that occur over time and items that are bought from a supplier yet made in a similar way. If these are foam or polystyrene based I would say they fit into the first category, those made by enthusiasts (many who post on here) which are repairable and adaptable over time. However to buy these models, if their manufacture is based on the techniques discussed extensively on this forum, I would be worried about long term durability. For instance if I was to buy a decoration for my vivarium at, say, £70 how long would I expect it to last. A year? Three years? Longer? If I made it myself then possibly at the lower end of this estimate. But if I bought it then I would want value for money. So how long do your pieces last. If the core is solid resin then this longevity would be down to the quality of the finish. If it is of a softer material then the lifespan would be determined by factors such as gentle handling, water exposure, chips, cracks etc. Something you would struggle to legislate against. They look good but, as tomcannon hinted about his own venture, it may be that this particular service could possibly not have a large enough appeal to justify a business launch. Just some thoughts but best of luck and look forward to seeing updates and more pictures.


----------



## Reptile Freestyle (Jan 19, 2014)

*Thank you*



acromyrmexbob said:


> Hi, I think the look of the pieces in the pictures is good. I would have some concerns though about the difference between the techniques used by people making their own decoration where they can address problems that occur over time and items that are bought from a supplier yet made in a similar way. If these are foam or polystyrene based I would say they fit into the first category, those made by enthusiasts (many who post on here) which are repairable and adaptable over time. However to buy these models, if their manufacture is based on the techniques discussed extensively on this forum, I would be worried about long term durability. For instance if I was to buy a decoration for my vivarium at, say, £70 how long would I expect it to last. A year? Three years? Longer? If I made it myself then possibly at the lower end of this estimate. But if I bought it then I would want value for money. So how long do your pieces last. If the core is solid resin then this longevity would be down to the quality of the finish. If it is of a softer material then the lifespan would be determined by factors such as gentle handling, water exposure, chips, cracks etc. Something you would struggle to legislate against. They look good but, as tomcannon hinted about his own venture, it may be that this particular service could possibly not have a large enough appeal to justify a business launch. Just some thoughts but best of luck and look forward to seeing updates and more pictures.


Thank you both for your comments. I understand completely what you are saying and have considered all the above. The interest so far has been very interesting, from this forum and other sites I have made myself known on.

I am taking my product design very seriously and would never sell a product that wasn't worth the price a customer has paid. Durability and longevity are my top priority and have spent most of last year experimenting with different materials. All I can say is I know this will not suit all reptile owners. I understand that spending £40 on a decorative piece can be seen as extravagant when the reptile would make do with a plastic tub. But I set out to help the same type of people that dress a fish tank to look spectacular, so it is a feature and a talking point in any room. 

I used to work in the pet industry and customers wouldn't think twice about buying expensive large ceramic, resin or plastic items for vivariums or aquariums. These products are massed produced and trust me... If they fall off the shelf... they break just as well as any material would. I am not saying you can buy one of my products and start throwing it around but the same basic care and they are just as durable as items you can get in a shop.

I know I haven't posted many photos but this is for a good reason. Its great to see how many people have viewed this thread and messages of support are always welcome! Thanks 

Casey : victory:


----------



## Dan12345 (Sep 5, 2012)

Very interested in a quote on a couple of things, sent you a message on FB.


----------

